# Weight



## Comessy (Oct 19, 2014)

How much does your German Shepherd(s) weigh? I was told my puppy will get a little over 100 because his dad is 106 and mother is 70pounds.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Fritz @ 4 months, 44 lbs.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Female is 78 pounds and 28 inches, very slender. Male is about 88 pounds, 25 inches. I have the male on a diet, I want him at 80-85 pounds.


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Jaeger is 106 lbs, and he is not fat or overweight. He is very tall, and long, but proportioned nicely. Just had him at the vets for his annuals, and she was very pleased with his condition. He's actually the largest GSD we've ever had, all of our previous ones never went over 86 at the heaviest, most were around 75. He's our moose!,


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ace 7 months old 74 lbs male 27 in


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Comessy said:


> How much does your German Shepherd(s) weigh? I was told my puppy will get a little over 100 because his dad is 106 and mother is 70pounds.


If your pup was the biggest in the litter, he could mature at a little over 100. If not, he could take after his mother and be smaller.
My Sting, age 8, at his annual checkup in April, weighed 126 lbs. He is 30" tall. He was the biggest pup in the litter


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've had females in the low 70's up to the high 70's, but my current female is 55/56 pounds at almost 6 years old. 

For Keefer, he's been 80 pounds, but as he ages and loses muscle tone, he's lost a couple of pounds too, so I put him at 70 - 79 pounds.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

My girl Sable is a little over 7 months. At her 6mo check up she weighed in at 66.5lbs. Can anybody tell me the precise way to measure a GSD? My vet doesn't take her measurements but I'd like to keep up with a growth chart of her.


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

Renegade is 5 yrs. old, and weights in at 78 lbs. He is show line.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

At 19 months Ziva is 61 lbs. and 25 " Until a few weeks ago we couldn't get her over 58 lbs. Changed her food and now we will have to watch her weight because she is eating like a horse...lol! We don't want her over 65 lbs.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister is 5.5 years old, he is over the height standard for the breed, he is 28-28.5 inches at the shoulders but he is lean and weighs 85 pounds.​


----------



## tiasam (Oct 11, 2014)

Sam is 6yrs old and 77 pounds. He needs to lose about 5-10 pounds.
Haven't checked his height but will do.


----------



## ThorsonVonThorson (Jun 18, 2015)

Thor "our male" weighs 116lbs. lean.

Bella "our female" weighs 80lbs. super lean.


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 8, 2014)

Athena is 23" 1/2 in height and 74 lb in weight. 33.6 for those kilograms people.

Blaze is 21" in height and as of yesterday 42 lb or 19 kg.

Not too bad if you ask me, I think Blaze when fully grown will be 80-90 lb when fully grown. His mom was not small herself, and dad wasn't either. He was the second largest in the litter.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Akbar is fat due to not exactly living with us atm but he's 102lbs. He should be around 94lbs.

Isa is 72lbs


----------



## mardad (Oct 23, 2015)

Henry will be 4 in March. 103 lbs.


----------



## ConcreteCowgirl (Nov 5, 2015)

Sully is 115#. He's a rescue and came beefy. He's probably 10# overweight. I have tried just about everything to get him leaner but he's not shaking it. I'm starting to wonder about his thyroid. He's not a big eater and he gets heaps of exercise.


----------

